# March 13th Sound Factory Warehouse



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

MASQ has opened up Region 2 with two shows for the 2021 season! First up is at Sound Factory Warehouse on March 13th.

MASQ & IASCA SQ and install. Single point event.

Event page is here.


----------

